# first tank 55 gallon



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

low tech tank to start

ecocomplete substrate
flourecent lights
ac 110 filter
foam filter
diy stand sorry no pics of build was in a hurry wanted to get tank up built it in a weekend 
I have 9 neon tetra and one cory cat. I this will be a community tank. I have some crypts, and a java fern. My favorite piece is the volcano. I don't know why.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Good filter choice! See you in the afternoon.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*stand*

Here is a picture of tank


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

here are a couple pictures inside


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

watch out with that volcano, fishs might try and use it to escape like they did on finding nemo


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

One showing tank after we installed background


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> watch out with that volcano, fishs might try and use it to escape like they did on finding nemo


*Thats too funny...I watched that the other day, love the aquarium scenes especially when they turn it green lmao and Ellen's character kills me too lol

Nice lookin' tank Kaptin. Does the volcano have a light inside it?*


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*volcano*

has a led that changes color. green red white and blue. I took one picture showing the green


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*newest members*


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

my newest additions in quaratine right now


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

There beautiful....some kind a tetra? what are they....I want some 

Are they the same as in your last picture from a week ago...the ones with the neons?


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Denison Barb I got a good deal from Rodgers. The ones they have in have beautiful color and are way bigger size for a better price. Pauls has some for 15.99 but they aren't that big.


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

They are gorgeous....too bad my tank is too small. I guess they need a minimum of 55 gallons, is says.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a major catastrophy tonight. My tank silcone blew out. Started leaking really bad. Had to set up a 20 gallon and put my fish in there. empty everything out. Tomorrow I will be phoning Pauls. Not impressed it wasnt even 3 weeks old. hell of a mess.


----------



## 4runner (Jul 15, 2010)

oh my! how or why would that happen?? sorry to hear that!


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know why. Just that it was leaking in the corner where the side meets the back about 1" up and through the silicone.No cracks in the tank.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*New Tank*

Well my tank has gotten to small. So I invested in a new one. I got a 150 gallon. Same footprint as my 55. 4ft by 2ft by 30. Can't wait to get it set up. It starts all over again. I got a Jehmco controller on order. Glass tops on order. Still need a new filter. I am going with a xp 4 and my ac 110. Just need the money. I have to build a new stand. I think I have enough gravel around here. I am just going to do what I can to get it going and then upgrade as I go along. Pictures will be coming as this progresses. So stoked.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

haha the volcano... RING OF... FIIIIIIIIIIRE!


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Stocking New Tank*

Ok a few questions as I start to get prepared hopefully in the next 2 weeks to get my 150 gallon up and running. First startup. How do I best transfer from 55 gallon. Just move everything and add more water? Just like a big water change. I am hoping to be able to buy the xp4 next week and will be running it on the 55 gallon for awhile to get it established. I am going to try and buy wood for stand this weekend. Then build it next week. So close about 250.00 short right now. Next question is stocking new tank. I have 3 densoni barbs, 4 neon tetras, 11 rummynose tetra, one flying fox, 2 true SAE, 6 clown loaches, 1 adonis pleco.
I want to add some more neon tetra, Cardinal tetras, 3 more densoni barbs and some congo tetras. I have had trouble keeping cory cats because of the clowns do you think I could add like 10 now. Stocking ideas how many of each species and maybe I should go a different way. Thank you guys and I love this site.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Reason for new tank*

some of my tank inhabitants


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Adonis pleco*

Here is my adonis pleco he is getting big


----------

